# Visa / passport



## Sunshine1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi,

My neice has obtained a new passport due her old one completely damaged, water damaged so much could not open pages without them falling out so 

Her old Visa valid until end of Feb`12, she is due to fly end March`12.

So she has a new passport, nil Visa or in fact anything (entry stamp etc)...

She can only proove when she cam into Thailand and when due to leave by way of her ticket!

Can anyone please advise what happens next?

Any help advice appreciated


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Visit the nearest Immigration Office in the best attire.
Explain the situation and take care that your niece brings her entry/departure card. 
Totally depending on her explanation and the way she is able to explain the "damage" can be reduced. 

I'll not tell you what she should have done, that would be too easy.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jan 26, 2009)

joseph44 said:


> Visit the nearest Immigration Office in the best attire.
> Explain the situation and take care that your niece brings her entry/departure card.
> Totally depending on her explanation and the way she is able to explain the "damage" can be reduced.
> 
> I'll not tell you what she should have done, that would be too easy.


Thank you for your advice, when you say reduce the damage what do you mean?

Appreciate your help and also what should she have done, has she done something wrong?

Thanks again


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Sunshine1 said:


> Thank you for your advice, when you say reduce the damage what do you mean?
> 
> Appreciate your help and also what should she have done, has she done something wrong?
> 
> Thanks again


So far nothing wrong, but Thai immigration officers aren't the smartest people on earth and very suspicious. 
Basically she has 2 issues to solve:
- her damaged passport
- her outbound flight 12/13 days after her visa expires. 
If she is really lucky, she might get support from the Immigration folks, and they'll extend her stay with what she needs. 

Visiting an Immigration Office (or any other government office) is like a lottery: it may end good it may end bad.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jan 26, 2009)

joseph44 said:


> So far nothing wrong, but Thai immigration officers aren't the smartest people on earth and very suspicious.
> Basically she has 2 issues to solve:
> - her damaged passport
> - her outbound flight 12/13 days after her visa expires.
> ...


Thank you, not a good sitiation but appreciated your advice and information


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Thank you, not a good sitiation but appreciated your advice and information


... and take along the remains of her old water damaged passport to show them.

The worst that can happen , if luck is not on her side , is an overstay fine.


----------



## wazza (Apr 4, 2010)

If you do have the old passport to any person the explanation would be simple in saying that you are in thailand good luck.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jan 26, 2009)

wazza said:


> If you do have the old passport to any person the explanation would be simple in saying that you are in thailand good luck.


Thank you, information and adviice appreciated - im assuming she still has her old passport but not sure so will relay your comments


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Mweiga said:


> ... and take along the remains of her old water damaged passport to show them.
> 
> The worst that can happen , if luck is not on her side , is an overstay fine.


Again, thank you very much - i will pass her your comments / i do hope she still has her passport...

If not they must be able to check via computer records etc., could this be a problem?
I`m sure that I am worried more than her

Thanks again


----------

